
How the Verge Totally Misrepresented the DAO, and Bitcoin - e-sushi
http://bitcoinist.net/verge-misrepresent-dao-bitcoin/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
coldtea
So, in other words the Verge is totally right, and there IS a common thread
between Bitcoin's issues and DAOs.

It's just that (as admitted by the author here) instead of the technology per
se, it's the people implementing the technology and offering the services --
because those people are financial (and/or technological) newbs and not-to-be-
trusted random businesses -- more like lemonade stands than traditional banks.

That's small comfort.

